
Searching for SARS-CoV-2 Along Mekong/Lancang R. Basin - sradman
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/07/22/the-hunt-for-the-origins-of-sars-cov-2-will-look-beyond-china
======
sradman
Ungated Web Archive [1] of _The hunt for the origins of SARS-CoV-2 will look
beyond China_. Horseshoe bats in Yunnan Province are found near the Lancang
River, the northern section of the Mekong [2] in Southeast Asia.

Some horseshoe bats practice nighttime perch feeding [3] which places their
guano in close proximity to the nocturnal arboreal animals [4][5][6] known to
be good candidates for a natural recombinant event [7].

[1]
[http://archive.is/8CRuh#selection-583.0-583.61](http://archive.is/8CRuh#selection-583.0-583.61)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mekong](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mekong)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_bat#Diet_and_foragin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_bat#Diet_and_foraging)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin#Behavior](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin#Behavior)

[5]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_palm_civet#Behaviour_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_palm_civet#Behaviour_and_ecology)

[6]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raccoon_dog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raccoon_dog)

[7]
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.10.942748v2](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.10.942748v2)

